# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Corrie and Emmerdale hire the boss of BBC Radio 4's The Archers to work on the soaps

## Perdita

ITV has hired the boss of BBC Radio 4 drama The Archers less than a year into the job to work on its two big soaps.



Huw Kennair-Jones will join the ITV commissioning department and, in the process, will be overseeing the work of Coronation Street producer Kate Oates and Emmerdale producer Iain MacLeod from December.

"I'm delighted to be joining the ITV drama team at such an exciting time," he said. "ITV has always been at the forefront of TV drama and I'm thrilled to be getting the chance to work on Coronation Street and Emmerdale, two of the UK's most iconic programmes.

"And though I'll be away from Borsetshire, the fantastic cast and crew of The Archers in Birmingham will always have a special place in my heart and I'll be listening as avidly as I ever have. I've loved being part of such a brilliant programme."

Emmerdale logo
Â©  ITV
Kennair-Jones will leave The Archers in late November, with his replacement on the long-running radio show yet to be announced.

His past credits include producing Medici: Masters of Florence, New Tricks and Waterloo Road, as well as work on drama commissioning at Sky for six and a half years. He was also a story producer on EastEnders, as well as a producer for Holby City.

ITV's head of drama Polly Hill added of his appointment: "I am delighted that Huw is joining our drama team. His experience and passion will be invaluable in working on our brilliant continuing dramas.

"[We] are also looking forward to welcoming him into our commissioning team, and look forward to his contribution in continuing to make distinctive and ambitious mainstream drama for ITV."

 Digital Spy

----------

